# TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX



## MattK (Apr 6, 2007)

_Sales and promotion threads belong at the market place. NOT on CPF proper.


Thread closed
_



*[size=+2]I[/size]n partnership with TerraLUX I'm thrilled to announce that BatteryJunction.com is launching the new TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME aka TLE-5EX which utilizes a Seoul SemiConductor (SSC) P4 U bin emitter. The newest, brightest AA MiniMag drop-in made! *. 

-Retains focusability of MiniMag AA
-Works with Alkaline, NiMh and Lithium AA's
-Regulated output. 
-3-4X the runtime of the standard bulb
-Made in the USA!

*In stock as of Wednesday 4/9.*

*Shipping*
*Domestic:* USPS First Class shipping option for domestic orders will be <$4.
*For international buyers *we can offer air letter shipping for $5 anywhere in the world but as it's uninsurable the risk is your own. If you want this service please check out at the air parcel rate (will be $15-20) then just send me an EMAIL (NO PM's please) immediately afterwards with your order number and I will adjust your order. If paying via PayPal the overage will be refunded to your PayPal account.

*Battery Questions:* It works fine on NiMh, Alkaline and primary lithium. I have not tested it with Li-ion though I'm sure it would work with 1 and a dummy I don't know what would happen with 2 Li-ion cells but most likely you'd fry the electronics.

*LUX & Runtime:* I'm sure one of you will post some numbers soon enough and I will update this section accordingly.
*
ORDER LINK - $24.95 - CPF coupon = $23.70 + shipping.*

*As usual coupon code: 'cpf2006' will save you 5% - YOU MUST ENTER THE COUPON CODE AT THE TIME OF PURCHASE IT WILL NOT BE APPLIED RETROACTIVELY SO DON'T FORGET!!*

*Beamshots: 2 stops at ~ 36", all with fresh Duracell Alkalines* 

*TLE-5K2 - TLE5EX - Stock Mag*





*TLE-5K2 - TLE5EX *


----------



## MattK (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

RESERVED


----------



## chrome-addict (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Does this use the same guts as the TLE-5K2? Anotherwards, If I was planning on swapping out the LED on my 5K2 with an SSC P4, is this essentially the same thing, minus the headache?


----------



## qip (Apr 6, 2007)

pic incase you need it matt *& also for buyers important useful info*


----------



## qip (Apr 6, 2007)

chrome-addict said:


> Does this use the same guts as the TLE-5K2? Anotherwards, If I was planning on swapping out the LED on my 5K2 with an SSC P4, is this essentially the same thing, minus the headache?




yes ,same as 5k2


----------



## MattK (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

LOL - yah, pretty much. 



chrome-addict said:


> Does this use the same guts as the TLE-5K2? Anotherwards, If I was planning on swapping out the LED on my 5K2 with an SSC P4, is this essentially the same thing, minus the headache?


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Someone, anyone please compare this new 5EX drop-in to the MiniMag LED, _specifically_ comparing runtime & brightness. If the 5EX's runtime is shotrer than the MM LED, then it better be brighter than the MM LED OR vice-versa.

Quickbeam's review of the older MiniStar2 Extreme (TLE-5K2) drop-in indeed confirmed it as _extreme_, an EXTREME waste of money. Buying three of those drop-ins has made me extremely wary of buying anymore TerraLux MiniMag drop-ins until they are compared to the MiniMag LED.

Sorry for that mini-rant, but I would like more info on the TLE-5EX before buying it. I'm a little angry at myself for being so quick to buy the TLE-5K2 without waiting for reviews. Lesson learned the hard way. This time I sit back and wait for reviews and info to come in.


----------



## lightmad (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Just bought 3. Can't go far wrong with Seoul SScP4.The TLE6EX was good for my 3DMag using 4C .Batteryjunction took back the TLE5K2 when I told them the one I got sucked.
Great service from them.


----------



## customh (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Been waiting for this since I found out about it, when i get the chance ill order this and the IQ switch.


----------



## lightmad (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

IQ switch dims it


----------



## Face (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

If it runs safely with a 14500, I'm in.

Any chance of giving it a thorough testing Matt?

Perhaps just put a 14500 in it and leave it running flat out on top of all of your important paperwork


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 7, 2007)

Face said:


> If it runs safely with a 14500, I'm in.
> 
> Any chance of giving it a thorough testing Matt?
> 
> Perhaps just put a 14500 in it and leave it running flat out on top of all of your important paperwork





MattK said:


> *Battery Questions:* It works fine on NiMh, Alkaline and primary lithium. *I have not tested it with Li-ion though I'm sure it would work with 1 and a dummy I don't know what would happen with 2 Li-ion cells but most likely you'd fry the electronics.*


----------



## Face (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Thanks for the pointer... but Matt says it hasn't been tested.

I'd just like to know for sure so mine doesn't POOF!

I tried the K2 version on a 14500 and that started smoking - literally - so I just wanna know for sure, as this would be ideal for my cutdown.

Thanks again,

Face


----------



## schiesz (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I would also like a confirmation on the 14500 use. I'd love to use this in a mmmag. I have had great success running a regular mag bulb in my mmmag with a 14500 using the IQ switch, maybe that is the ticket to using this as well! Finally a GOOD use for those IQ switches and their power stealing ability!

schiesz


----------



## customh (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

What is a 14500 scheiz? I'm looking to run an IQ switch and my plan was to get this bulb, then go to sportsman's and test it with and without the IQ switch, any better ideas?


----------



## Alteran (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

A 14500 is a AA sized rechargable lithium-ion battery. It is not really a replacement for a AA, however, because it is 3.6V, which is more than twice the voltage of normal AAs. They can also be up to 4.2V hot off the charger. Sometimes, in 2 AA lights, you can use 1 dummy cell and 1 14500. 14 is diameter, 50 is length, and 0 means cylindrical cell. I believe measurements are in milimeters.


----------



## customh (Apr 7, 2007)

Alright, thanks, puts a whole new gamut to my questions...
EDIT:


qip said:


> pic incase you need it matt *& also for buyers important useful info*


I dont understand how heat would get transferred to the body of the light with the washers as said in that link, will i need to sink this thing in my minimag? Is there a metal switch body i need to get?


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

hey alteran ,,where can i get a 14500 dummy cell ? would you know ?


----------



## hank (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

And is anyone making the new chemistry (3.2v) type lithium rechargeables in the AA size yet?
I see them in the 123 size.

The mmmag is a great pocket size, I'm using some with the SMJLED dropins meant for the [email protected] (with 1.2 and 1.5v AAs).

Sure would like to put a 3v rechargeable in without risking the 3.7v-and-higher troubles.


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

yeah hank same here...


----------



## qip (Apr 7, 2007)

customh said:


> Alright, thanks, puts a whole new gamut to my questions...I dont understand how heat would get transferred to the body of the light with the washers as said in that link, will i need to sink this thing in my minimag? Is there a metal switch body i need to get?


 
no need for metal switch , just washers ...a new switch wouldnt make contact with 5ex module to transfer heat anyway

the bottom of the module will make contact to the washers ,in turn making contact to the body ....the reason the module wont sit flush onto the minimag is because at the higher current it gets hot and most likely will melt the plastic adapter the 5ex plugs into


----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I've got a MM with one of these BHC mods. So, it has a large, aluminum reflector (MCR-27L), that could take a log of heat, if necessary. I've been looking for a worthy upgrade for it, but so far, just the stock MM light bulb. And it doesn't focus that well (has to be screwed way out, almost off the O-ring). I've been thinking about an AuroraLite, but they're always sold out. 

Do you think this would be an appropriate upbrade? Is there something brighter, since i can handle more heat? Any chance it would solve my focussing problem, too (does it sit lower than the stock filament?)?

Thanks in advance!

-Gary


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Very interested, but a bit wary of the same K2 circuitry. Looking forward to reviews.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Yes, awaiting some reviews.


----------



## qip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

i wonder if quickbeam used alkalines or E2 lithiums ...and im sure the heat didnt help


----------



## qip (Apr 7, 2007)

check 4th post and give it a try


----------



## Alteran (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



vic2367 said:


> hey alteran ,,where can i get a 14500 dummy cell ? would you know ?


 
No idea, never actually used any 14500s, or any dummy cells for that matter. Maybe lighthound?


----------



## qip (Apr 8, 2007)

Just got word that the 5k2 review was done with Alks so at the very least the runtime now should be better on E2 

maybe of some help


----------



## customh (Apr 8, 2007)

How does the light turn on and off without the switch pins of the thing that says "DO NOT REMOVE" on it? (Assuming some people still prefer the twisty and dont have a tail switch.)


----------



## qip (Apr 8, 2007)

clicky tail cap..or nothing


----------



## customh (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Ah, I see, worth it to keep it cool though... IQ switch all the way. IMO anyway.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

With the washers installed how do you remain the focusing without the head falling off


----------



## qip (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

the washers dont have an effect really , they are just filling the space already there thats empty, so the head screws down same as if the washers were there or not


----------



## customh (Apr 9, 2007)

So what is the actual point of the washers, how do they transfer heat to the body, that is, are supposed to leave a space gap between the washer and body, or are you not supposed to when you add the washers, is their point to draw heat to the body?


----------



## qip (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

the washers do their job ,i was refering to what they have an effect on the focusing which it remains exactly the same with or without washers


----------



## customh (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Yeah, was just referring to the space gap because of the lead length on the 'lux module. The washer fills that and transfers the heat from the module to the body of the light, I didn't understand that.


----------



## pilou (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

A quick question about the washer acting as a heatsink. For a heatsink to be really effective, shouldn't the LED be actually sitting right on it? The Minimag upgrade module has the LED sitting on some non-metal board, which is then the one making contact with the washer. That will help, but not nearly as much as when the LED is sitting directly on the heatsink? Of course, if that plate on which the upgrade LED is sitting is already made to be a conductive heatsink, then my question is moot.


----------



## qip (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

the tle5 looked plastic but the 5k2 module im not sure what its made of but its different than the tle5 ,i would guess ceramic either way the module generates good amount of heat and it does make a huge improvement as i stated before when without washers it would dim by 10 minutes or less with the washers i ran it for 30 straight and could have gone more ....so it must be working


----------



## pilou (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Thanks for the info. (I do remember you mentioning it before).


----------



## customh (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Got an email today saying they are on backorder for 3 days...


----------



## MattK (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Hi customh - per my original post these arrive on Wednesday 4/9 and start shipping that day.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I saw that Flashlightreviews just posted a review on recent K2 version that wasn't that favorable. He even stated that he felt the MiniMagLED 2 AA version is brighter. Not that I think he doesn't know what he's talking about, but I can't agree with him there. I have the TLE-5K2 and 2AA MMLED and visually to me, the TLE-5K2 is brighter. Unless I got a bad 2AA MMLED. This SSCP4 version should be much better...


----------



## Burgess (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Uhmm, MattK --


Today is Monday, 4/9.


What calendar are *you* using, which lists *Wednesday 4/9 *?


----------



## customh (Apr 9, 2007)

MattK said:


> Hi customh - per my original post these arrive on Wednesday 4/9 and start shipping that day.


I'd have to go with Burgess on this one in saying that 4/9 IS indeed today, MONDAY.:thinking: LOL


----------



## MattK (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*


LOL. Sorry about that - the Wednesday part is the right part - damn I did it on the website too. I think I looked at May (I have one of those mini 12 month calendars stuck on my wall).


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 9, 2007)

MattK, you have PM..


----------



## qip (Apr 14, 2007)

so whos got em


----------



## chrome-addict (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I just got my TLE-5EX yesterday! Now, I don't have any equiptment to measure lux or runtimes ...or even a digital camera for that matter, but I can offer you real-world observation, which to me is what really matters anyways.

As with many others, I was very dissapointed with the 5K2, but this one's a keeper! The beam is very smooth and very white ...makes my other leds appear a little on the yellow side. On a ceiling bounce test it easily puts out twice as much overall light as my L1P and almost twice as much as my TLE-5 high-dome w/McR18. Outside, it produces more usable light than my L1P. It has a softer hotspot and quite a bit more spill. I can illuminate the side of my inlaw's house across the street and two houses down, beyond that though the beam starts to soften. In comparison, the L1P has just a bit more throw, and the TLE-5, just a little more than the L1P (probably due to the McR18 reflector ...who knows).

In conclusion, the TLE-5EX is a vast improvement over the TLE-5. The beam is brilliant white with lots of useable side-spill. As expected, it seems to produce at least twice as much overall light. It's somewhat lacking in throw, but that could be due to the inefficient reflector supplied in the kit. I plan on replacing the stock reflector with a modified McR20. I'll report any improvements in throw.

BTW, I just compared it to a co-workers Dorcy 3W 3xAAA w/fresh batteries ...and the TLE-5EX is considerably brighter, he was actually quite embarrased.

...The End.


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

wow,,,nice review chrome,,,,thanks,,,have the 5k2 on my mini mag and am also very dissapointed with it...am going to order 3 of those 5EX ,,,


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

ace0001a: When I first compared the TLE-5K2 to a MiniMag LED, I could immediately see that the MiniMag LED was brighter. Quickbeam's measurements confirm this.

chrome-addict: Have you had a chance to compare the TLE-5EX to the MiniMag LED in terms of brightness and/or runtime?


----------



## chrome-addict (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I don't own a MiniMag LED for comparison, but based on the overall output #'s on flashlightreviews for the DORCY 3W, it would lead me to believe that the TLE-5EX is brighter than the MiniMag 2AA as well as the 3AA. If it helps for comparison, it's significantly brighter than my 5K2. 

As far as runtimes ...I've got about an hour of off-and-on use on the light so far and haven't noticed a drop in output yet. I'm running it on a pair of Sanyo 2500's and, if it's anything like the 5k2, my guess is that it'll go 1.5-2hrs easy before dropping to 50%.

I have a Jetbeam C-LE coming from DX ...shipped with a tracking #, wahoo!!! When it arrives, I'll compare the two. Hopefully before then, others will chime in with more accurate info as far as lux #'s and runtime data.


----------



## chesterqw (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

for god sake, stop worrying about the washers and the do not remove plastic piece.

you see, there are clicky tail caps FOR the minmag AA(not for magLED aa), so you use them to turn the light off.... nuf said.

what is it called the 5ex anyway?


----------



## rcnuk (Apr 15, 2007)

What are all the tail cap clicky/twisty options for a MM? I bought a clicky once, don't remember the brand, with a red clicky button and it was junk. Is there anything you would recommend out there?


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Thanks chrome-addict!
Nice to see that TerraLux _appears_ to have gotten things right with the 5EX. Brighter than the 3AA MiniMag LED? That sounds great! As long as the 5EX is brighter than the 3AA MM LED, I don't mind if the 5EX's runtime is shorter than the 3AA or 2AA MM LED. Seeing how the 5K2 has obviously inferior runtime *AND* output compared to the 2AA MM LED is totally unacceptable, and soured me on TerraLux MiniMag drop-ins. But hopefully the 5EX will change my mind.


----------



## qip (Apr 15, 2007)

runtime guesstimate

taking a closer look .... the L2d on alks last 40 minutes to 50% now its being driven 1.4a on alks while the 5ex is @700ma give or take which lasts 2 hours to 50% on alks , but when you see the graph on 5ex it degrades ugly , i believe that this is caused by suffering heat obviously, which has been solved ... so when you look at the numbers again lets say the 5ex is driven at 1.4 it should then last an hour which is more than a l2d , or reversed the l2d at half would make it go 1hour 20 minutes which is less than 5ex 

now the l2d on E2 lithiums goes 2hours 20 minutes , i would assume the 5ex would go more considering the above

hope that didnt confuse you


----------



## tekka0417 (Apr 16, 2007)

Just recieved my SSC P4 TLE-5ex today... upon first eyeball comparison, the beam is smoother and a bit brighter than a L1D-CE on alkalines. Compared to a L1D-CE on 14500, the SSC P4 TLE-5ex is only about as bright as spill from the L1D-CE.
I'll try to get some beamshots when have some time...


----------



## pilou (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



chrome-addict said:


> I just got my TLE-5EX yesterday!


 
Any comments on he fact that this upgradeaintains focusability?


----------



## partipilo (Apr 17, 2007)

I've bought a TerraLux side-emitting Lux3 minimag dropin at one point in time, and it appeared to be well engineered. I'm sad that I lost that light, though. That mod was much brighter then the semi-new factory MiniMag LED light, which is really a hunk of junk, talk about nearly zero heatsinking. The products presentation was nice too. Probably a little more expensive then it really needed to be, but anyway, I thought it was a nice product. (Sorry for the OT, just sharing my experience with the TerraLux brand)


----------



## lightlust (Apr 18, 2007)

I have just tried the new 5EX, and I am pleased.


----------



## ryan_kalani (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Where can I get an orange peel(surefire style) reflector to go along with this upgrade?


----------



## tekka0417 (Apr 18, 2007)

Beamshots!

All pics were taken with the stock reflector that comes with the Terralux upgrade. Unfortunately, no theres virtually no focusability with the upgrade. Batteries used were NIMH, except where indicated.

All pics taken at 1/30" F/5.6 at ~1 meter.

L1D-CE Low vs Terralux SSC P4







L1D-CE Med vs Terralux SSC P4






L1D-CE High vs Terralux SSC P4






L1D-CE Turbo vs Terralux SSC P4






L1D-CE 14500 vs Terralux SSC P4






L0D-CE High vs Terralux SSC P4


----------



## customh (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow. It's better than I thought it would be pitted against other lights. I figured an L0D would blow it out of the water, but it didnt fair TOO badly against it.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Has anyone had the chance to directly compare the 5EX to to the 2AA & 3AA MiniMag LED lights?


----------



## Alteran (Apr 18, 2007)

Arg, 5ex is a terrible name! I keep thinking the "5" is an "s".


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

lol...so do i ,,,


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like it's as bright as the L1D-CE on medium, not too bad, a little more spill it seems though. Wonder if it'll work with 1 14500 and a dummy AA? Anyone have this combination to try?

Woohoo!! My 300th post!!


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I tried mine on 1 x 14500 in a cut-down minimag, was bright for a little bit then dimmed right down.

Let it cool down, and just popped in a 3.0v AA (half a CRV-3) and it's fine.

i was hoping it would run on a 14500 for an extra little output, but never mind.


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 20, 2007)

@Face.. I guess NiMH or E2 lithiums are best for this drop-in?


----------



## chrome-addict (Apr 20, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> Looks like it's as bright as the L1D-CE on medium, not too bad, a little more spill it seems though.


 
The TLE-5EX is actually putting out more light than it appears. With the provided reflector, you're not able to get a concentrated beam like you are with the L1D. The beam pattern is very wide with tons of spill. The lumens are there, just not focused into a tight hotspot.

I feel that there's room for improvement on this already great little drop-in. I think with a better reflector, the TLE-5EX can be a real contender.


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> @Face.. I guess NiMH or E2 lithiums are best for this drop-in?



I guess so - haven't tried either tho, I'm afraid.

Just went straight to the 3.0v AA.

Cheers,

Face


----------



## customh (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I have mine right here, got e2's for it last night and they are great...now if I can make decent clicky made for it I'll be happy as a lark.


----------



## ryan_kalani (Apr 20, 2007)

chrome-addict said:


> I feel that there's room for improvement on this already great little drop-in. I think with a better reflector, the TLE-5EX can be a real contender.


+1. Anybody have any info on a better refelctor?


----------



## knot (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I put a lens in front of the terralux and it turned it into a spotlight with a still usable amount of spill but the beam spot is very tight with hardly any spill. One issue is that there isn't a whole lot of threads because the glass is thick and there is no flat lip around the lens.


----------



## chrome-addict (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Ryan, they have an McR-20 Seoul reflector at the Sandwich Shoppe ...sounds like it might be the ticket. I have an McR-18 that I'm currently using with my TLE-5 and it easily outthrows my L1P. I was thinking about drilling it out to fit the TLE-5EX, but I just might order the McR-20 Seoul instead. The McR reflector has a slight OP finish while the 20IMS is smooth. Maybe I'll order both for comparison.

Hey Knot, what kind of lense is that?


----------



## :)> (Apr 20, 2007)

I got my 2 and I am happy with it but not "wowed" by the output. I purchased the NiteIze IQ switch and that is a pretty nice option.

I think that it is worth the price, I just wish that it threw a little harder.

-Goatee


----------



## emitter (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

anyone have the 6ex? terralux don't even list it but I trust Matt has the goods. They call it the ministar5 but it's more like a maxstar. 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html
notice it's under the page for the K2 version, but they wisely switched their manufacturing.


----------



## MattK (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Goatee - The IQ switches are killing your output - if you take them off I think you''ll get a solid 15% more lumens.

emitter - Sure, many CPF members have their TLE-6EX's by now - there's a whole thread dedicated to it.  https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156477

The whole MaxStar moniker is dead - everything from now on out is a MiniStar. The reason the product code in the url tle-6k2 is that we were lazy and just over-wrote the existing item rather than create a new one.


----------



## knot (Apr 20, 2007)

chrome-addict said:


> Hey Knot, what kind of lense is that?



I have no idea. All I know is it's glass. I have one just like it that fits into a magD. It would be nice if the outside edge were flat so I could get more threads to secure it. There is, however, sufficient threads so it won't come lose. I'm considering cutting the reflector rim off so there will be more threads usable. It's sitting on the back end of a mag D for this pic.


----------



## ryan_kalani (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



chrome-addict said:


> Ryan, they have an McR-20 Seoul reflector at the Sandwich Shoppe ...sounds like it might be the ticket. I have an McR-18 that I'm currently using with my TLE-5 and it easily outthrows my L1P. I was thinking about drilling it out to fit the TLE-5EX, but I just might order the McR-20 Seoul instead. The McR reflector has a slight OP finish while the 20IMS is smooth. Maybe I'll order both for comparison.


Thanks for the info sir. I think this combo shoud be good to go. I am just assuming that you have the dimensions right cuz I have no freakin diea what they are or should be.


----------



## ryan_kalani (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



MattK said:


> Goatee - The IQ switches are killing your output - if you take them off I think you''ll get a solid 15% more lumens.


Is this a trait of all tail cap switches or just the IQs? What do you suggest?


----------



## lightmad (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Just got my three. Used 2 in Maglites and one to fit bi-pin bulb 2AA Coleman Headlamp.Much better than TerraluxK2.IQ switch about 30% loss of output.
Simple Terralux tail clicky full output but no other modes.
Worthwhile upgrade for me.


----------



## chrome-addict (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



ryan_kalani said:


> Thanks for the info sir. I think this combo shoud be good to go. I am just assuming that you have the dimensions right cuz I have no freakin diea what they are or should be.


 
On the McR-20, you must file down the "steps" on the outside of the reflector to get it to fit. In some cases, you may also need to slightly hog out the reflector housing on the MiniMag itself (If you did a good jog filing down the steps, this shouldn't be necessary). It's a little work but well worth it IMO.

The McR-18 is a direct fit. You just have to enlarge the emitter opening to fit the seoul by drilling it out.


----------



## MattK (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Just the IQ as far as I know - the Kroll and TerraLUX switches don't seem to affect output. The IQ switch has a bunch of electronics, and a resistor in the way - the output reduction is noticeable so you can assume you're losing at least 20 lumens.



ryan_kalani said:


> Is this a trait of all tail cap switches or just the IQs? What do you suggest?


----------



## Gazoo (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi all,

This is my first led light other than the typical 5MM leds.

At first, I wasn't all that impressed, but this was because I did not have another maglite to compare it to, and I have nothing to measure light with. 

So what I did for a comparison was to swap the LED with the krypton bulb that was previously in my maglite, then swap them back. I did the comparison with the head on, and the head off, but I did not bother changing reflectors again. The LED won hands down and as I was doing the comparisons, I became very impressed There did not seem to be any difference in light output when using rechargeable or regular alkaline batteries. But with E2's it does seem to be a bit brighter.

The bulb life of the krypton bulbs I have is only 8 hours and they draw 300ma. I bought them as Radio Shack a few years ago. Given that the LED puts out much more light than the krypton, and it has a life expectancy of around 100,000 hours, who could ask for more?

As far as run time, I tested it on a pair of Energizer 1850ma batteries, fully charged but a couple of years old. I would say the light output was pretty consistent for the first two hours. At 4 hours it was getting pretty dim but still putting out useable light. After 4 hours, I pulled the batteries and they were at about 1.1 volts. So running this for a long time will not kill the batteries.

I do have some GP batteries rated at 2300ma and this is what I am using in the light now. Most of those have gone bad so I am going to get some Eneloops. I do need a decent charger too.

Anyway, I am very happy with the TLE-5EX and I am looking forward to more reviews from those that have light measuring equipment. My guess based I what I have read so far is that it is putting out in excess of 100 lumens. Like someone else stated the lumens are there. No doubt this would appear to be brighter with a better reflector and lens.

BTW, is the McR-18 a good reflector? I have no problem drilling the hole bigger. Also does anyone know where I can get a good glass lens replacement that will fit without having to modify? My Maglite is old and the lens seems to have yellowed a bit. Thanks.


----------



## knot (Apr 22, 2007)

How about it. Does anyone think I should cut that lip off?


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

glass lens at lighthound.com,,


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

have the TLE-5EX ,,,my question is whether i can use the 14500 li-ion 3.7v ...is it safe ?


----------



## Gazoo (Apr 23, 2007)

vic2367 said:


> glass lens at lighthound.com,,



Thanks. I ordered the UCL lens.


----------



## Gazoo (Apr 23, 2007)

vic2367 said:


> have the TLE-5EX ,,,my question is whether i can use the 14500 li-ion 3.7v ...is it safe ?



Hi Vic,
I had thought the TLE-5EX was a bit brighter using E2 lithiums, but when I played with it last night I didn't notice any difference between the E2's and regular Nimh. I don't know what your application is, but I thought I would correct what I had posted in a previous post.


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

im have some 14500 li-ion 3.7v ,,,was wondering if the TLE-5EX could handle this ,,,


----------



## tekka0417 (Apr 23, 2007)

vic2367 said:


> im have some 14500 li-ion 3.7v ,,,was wondering if the TLE-5EX could handle this ,,,



See Post #67


----------



## chrome-addict (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



chrome-addict said:


> On the McR-20, you must file down the "steps" on the outside of the reflector to get it to fit. In some cases, you may also need to slightly hog out the reflector housing on the MiniMag itself (If you did a good jog filing down the steps, this shouldn't be necessary). It's a little work but well worth it IMO.
> 
> The McR-18 is a direct fit. You just have to enlarge the emitter opening to fit the seoul by drilling it out.


 
I spent a little time this afternoon fitting an McR-20 Seoul reflector to my MiniMag TLE-5EX. I had to file/sand down all the "steps" and hog out the bezel with a dremel. After doing this I got the reflector to fit, but could not get the head to screw back on. I ended up shimming a 20mm (O.D.) o-ring under the reflector to space out the lense/reflector retaining bezel and removed the plastic disc on top of the battery tube (the one that says "do not remove"). After doing this I got the head to screw on ...a little less than a 1/4 turn, but enough to get it to work. I can't adjust the focus, but it's focused best right at the point that the light turns on. Well the McR-20 definitely improves the beam. It's focused tighter and has quite a bit more throw with more than adequate spill. While I was at it, I tried the McR-18 off of my TLE-5 and to my surprise, the emitter opening was just big enough for the seoul ...no drilling necessary! The beam was similar to the one produced by the McR-20 only a bit wider (a smidge less throw & floodier). With the McR-18, you still retain the ability to adjust from spot to flood. For now I'm sticking with the McR-20, mostly because I spent so much time on it, and it does produce the best beam. But if I had been able to compare the two before spending so much time retrofitting the McR-20, I would have settled for the McR-18, as it's a very close second. IMHO both reflectors are definitely an improvement over the one supplied with the TLE-5EX light engine.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Question: is the included reflector poor, or just setup for more of a flood than throw beam? Reason I ask is that I am looking for flood.


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

thanks chrome..ordered a mcr-18,,,


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 23, 2007)

vic2367 said:


> thanks chrome..ordered a mcr-18,,,


Where did you order it from?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found it..


----------



## chrome-addict (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



Phaserburn said:


> Question: is the included reflector poor, or just setup for more of a flood than throw beam? Reason I ask is that I am looking for flood.


 
I think you will be happy with the included reflector. It produces a very smooth, wide beam.


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

sandwich shoppe


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

you know what i noticed....i have 2 of the same mini mag 2AA lights ,,,both have glass lens,,terralux TLE-5EX ,,,and the terralux clickie end,,,1 has the stock reflector that is supplied with the tle-5ex and the other one is the mcr-18,,,the tle-5ex relector makes the beam seem more wider/floodier i think its called (not sure)...both are using brand new duracell alkalines...


----------



## Gazoo (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Hi,
Today I received the UCL lens from lighthound. I don't have two lights to compare with. 

I installed the lens, then held the old lens against the head of the light, the beam did get dimmer. It is really difficult to say how much brighter the UCL lens is compared to my old slightly yellowed plastic lens. I would guess about 10% brighter, and I would guess it would be a good alternative to a new standard maglite lens. I can't tell any difference between having the UCL lens installed vs. no lens.

BTW, he sent a key chain flashlight along with the order. It is kinda neat. I am very happy with my purchase.

I am still debating on the mcr-18 reflector. For what it costs, it might be better for me to take the money and start looking into a new light.


----------



## Effulgence (May 1, 2007)

Is everyone doing the washer install between the module and the body? 

Has anyone tried to use this module with the AuroraLite kit from lighthound?


----------



## customh (May 1, 2007)

I will be once I get me McClicky-based minimag switch made. (I'll have pics and buy list available in at most 2 weeks!!) Probably cut the leads on the 5EX and Arctic Alumina the washer to the 5EX.


----------



## BobbyRS (May 4, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I just got all three. 5ex, mcr-18, and the UCL. Nice combination! The 5ex really impressed me. Nice flood, good hotspot, but what I really like is the tint. Very white! I would estimate around the 100 lumens range. I consider it the best overall upgrade I have ever purchased for a MM. It is as bright or a little brighter as my Millermod 3W Lux L1P. 

I noticed a fairly big difference with going from the stock lense to the UCL. I agree with the comment said earlier; not really any difference between the UCL and no lense. It was worth the $8. 

The mcr-18 reflector was very easy to install. A perfect fit. It fits better then the reflector that comes with the 5ex, BUT.... I really don't see much of a difference between the two. The mcr-18 does give it a little smoother beam and flood, but not enough to justify the cost. I would say stick with reflector that comes with the 5ex. It works great.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 4, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Got my 5EX. I happen to like the included reflector alot. I never envisioned my minimag to be a thrower; I have other lights for that. I like it as a good all around task light.


----------



## chrome-addict (May 4, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



BobbyRS said:


> The mcr-18 reflector was very easy to install. A perfect fit. It fits better then the reflector that comes with the 5ex, BUT.... I really don't see much of a difference between the two. The mcr-18 does give it a little smoother beam and flood, but not enough to justify the cost. I would say stick with reflector that comes with the 5ex. It works great.


 
If you go outside and aim it at something far away ...say 100+ ft, then you will see a difference in the two reflectors. The McR-18 does a better job at collecting all the available light and focusing it into a more efficient beam. At close range you probably won't notice too much, but at a distance it becomes more evident ...I guess it just all depends on what you're looking for in a light.


----------



## dlrflyer (May 5, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Has anybody verified runtime on the 5EX?


----------



## knot (May 5, 2007)

Effulgence said:


> Is everyone doing the washer install between the module and the body?
> 
> Has anyone tried to use this module with the AuroraLite kit from lighthound?



What washer install?


----------



## Gazoo (May 5, 2007)

chrome-addict said:


> If you go outside and aim it at something far away ...say 100+ ft, then you will see a difference in the two reflectors. The McR-18 does a better job at collecting all the avalaible light and focusing it into a more efficient beam. At close range you probably won't notice too much, but at a distance it becomes more evident ...I guess it just all depends on what you're looking for in a light.



Hi, chrome-addict,
Given the choice between the McR-18, and the UCL lens, I would suggest the UCL lens is going to give the biggest imprevement in light output. I would try the lens first then decide if the McR-18 is necessary. 

If you could post pics of the difference between the McR-18, and the reflector that comes with the 5EX, I think it would help us decide if the McR-18 is worth the cost. Thanks.


----------



## Gazoo (May 5, 2007)

knot said:


> What washer install?



It is on the first page of this thread. Personally I haven't done it. Don't need to.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1957741&postcount=28


----------



## BobbyRS (May 5, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



chrome-addict said:


> If you go outside and aim it at something far away ...say 100+ ft, then you will see a difference in the two reflectors. The McR-18 does a better job at collecting all the avalaible light and focusing it into a more efficient beam. At close range you probably won't notice too much, but at a distance it becomes more evident ...I guess it just all depends on what you're looking for in a light.


 
Yeah, I did this last night. Still not really enough of a difference to justify the cost of the mcr-18. I can see it does give just a hint of a smoother beam, but.... The reflector that comes with the 5ex is really a pretty good reflector. My only complaint is that it is longer than the mcr-18 so you need to be a little careful when tightening. The mcr-18 is a true drop in that fits perfectly. However, the 5ex reflector does its job well. I would recommend that you save your money from the mcr-18 and buy the UCL. That is where I saw more of an improvement (besides the 5ex itself of course).


----------



## BobbyRS (May 5, 2007)

Gazoo said:


> It is on the first page of this thread. Personally I haven't done it. Don't need to.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1957741&postcount=28


 
No need if you just trim off some of the excess. I did and it fits perfectly. No washer needed.


----------



## Gazoo (May 5, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> No need if you just trim off some of the excess. I did and it fits perfectly. No washer needed.



Just to clarify, the reason for the washer was to help disappate heat.


----------



## chrome-addict (May 5, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



BobbyRS said:


> Yeah, I did this last night. Still not really enough of a difference to justify the cost of the mcr-18. I can see it does give just a hint of a smoother beam, but.... The reflector that comes with the 5ex is really a pretty good reflector. My only complaint is that it is longer than the mcr-18 so you need to be a little careful when tightening. The mcr-18 is a true drop in that fits perfectly. However, the 5ex reflector does its job well. I would recommend that you save your money from the mcr-18 and buy the UCL. That is where I saw more of an improvement (besides the 5ex itself of course).


 
I already had the McR-18 in my TLE-5 MiniMag, so I wasn't conserned about the price, but the McR-20 Seoul I did purchase. I needed the light to light up at a distance, so I didn't mind spending the cash ...the McR-20 set-up throws noticeably further than the McR-18. If you're only using the light at say 10-30m, the 5EX reflector does a great job. I just wanted to get the most I could out of the beam, and for me it was worth it.


----------



## chrome-addict (May 5, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*



dlrflyer said:


> Has anybody verified runtime on the 5EX?


 
I don't have any equiptment to do a verified runtime, but if it helps you at all, I've been using my light off and on for 3 weeks now (3-4 times a week) and I'm still on my origional set of Enloops. They currently read 1.24v each and the output isn't noticeably dimmer. I'm curious about an official runtime test as well. The TLE-5EX seems to be running more efficiently than my TLE-5 high dome.


----------



## BobbyRS (May 5, 2007)

Gazoo said:


> Just to clarify, the reason for the washer was to help disappate heat.


 
Oh, sorry about that. Maybe help with using a 14500 cell? Anyone run this with a 14500 and a dummy cell?


----------



## chrome-addict (May 5, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I emailed TerraLux about the TLE-5K2 and they told me that the maximum input voltage was 3.4v, making lithium primaries O.K. and Li-Ion's questionable. 

On another ocassion, I was told that the TLE-5EX uses the same light engine as the TLE-5K2 ...can anyone confirm this?

I would assume that by running 14500's, you run the risk of frying something.


----------



## knot (May 5, 2007)

Gazoo said:


> It is on the first page of this thread. Personally I haven't done it. Don't need to.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1957741&postcount=28




That link shows a picture but does not explain what. I still do not understand. My flashlight works but what is this washer mod for and what does it do?

**edit - ok this link shows that it's a heat sink: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1911975&postcount=163

However, it's in the wrong thread (*3-6 C/D cell Maglites)*


----------



## Gazoo (May 6, 2007)

knot said:


> That link shows a picture but does not explain what. I still do not understand. My flashlight works but what is this washer mod for and what does it do?
> 
> **edit - ok this link shows that it's a heat sink: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1911975&postcount=163
> 
> However, it's in the wrong thread (*3-6 C/D cell Maglites)*



Hi knot,
It seems as though the washer mod works with both maglites. If you read the first couple of pages in this thread, the posts in this thread all refer to the mini maglite.

Out of curiosity, I did test the 5EX after I installed it, and left the flashlight on for 4 hours.

But I haven't done the mod because I have not found a need to. I don't leave my flashlight on for long periods of time.


----------



## qip (May 6, 2007)

prior to my post in 3/6 cell thread was the announcement of the 5ex by mattk ...if you only run the 5ex at minutes at a time its fine , for longer it will heat up ...this is when i realized i needed a washer in post #37 here


----------



## knot (May 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

My minimag gets hot. So what we are doing here is remove the plastic cap that says "do not remove" and attaching an aluminum washer in it's place - correct?


----------



## qip (May 6, 2007)

knot said:


> My minimag gets hot. So what we are doing here is remove the plastic cap that says "do not remove" and attaching an aluminum washer in it's place - correct?



exactly


----------



## customh (May 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Therefore knot, you won't be able to use the twisty of the MiniMag. Just so you know.


----------



## knot (May 6, 2007)

customh said:


> Therefore knot, you won't be able to use the twisty of the MiniMag. Just so you know.




....because it won't turn off? Therefore a tail switch is needed. How about putting a thin washer between the LED and the "do not remove" - large enough to contact the threads, at one point, but flexible enough to allow the module to switch off - such as like material from a beer can?


----------



## customh (May 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Wouldn't sink enough heat away through the threads to be useful i don't think.


----------



## knot (May 6, 2007)

As it is, it's only sitting on a piece of plastic with no contact with metal.

*edit - I tried it, it turns on and off but there isn't much room for focus (even less)


----------



## customh (May 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

true... I really hate pimping this, but within the month I'll have a Mcclicky-based tailcap switch out, so if you want to wait for that and do the washer mod the tailcap switch will be 15 bucks.


----------



## knot (May 6, 2007)

customh said:


> true... I really hate pimping this, but within the month I'll have a Mcclicky-based tailcap switch out, so if you want to wait for that and do the washer mod the tailcap switch will be 15 bucks.



What's that and how does it compare to http://www.batteryjunction.com/tcs-1.html and is there any resistance in either one of them?

I think someone ought to make an aluminum "do not remove" with a plastic center.


----------



## customh (May 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I was thinking about the aluminum do not remove and the problem would be that when the light is on, it wouldn't touch anything. On the switch, the TCS-1 has some QC issues, I am making an Aluminum switch for the minimag from this switch is what "that" is. http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_58&products_id=791


----------



## knot (May 6, 2007)

customh said:


> I was thinking about the aluminum do not remove and the problem would be that when the light is on, it wouldn't touch anything. On the switch, the TCS-1 has some QC issues, I am making an Aluminum switch for the minimag from this switch is what "that" is. http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_58&products_id=791



At least it's metal rather than plastic.


----------



## customh (May 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

I suppose.


----------



## knot (May 6, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Looking forward to your announcement anyway. A tail switch would be nice but so would retaining focusing ability with heat sinking.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 11, 2007)

bump. Very interested in this. Worth the price? Any guess as to the runtime off of one primary CR123? Or even a Battery station 3.7v 900mah RCR?


----------



## customh (May 11, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Not a clue on those runtimes, but on a set of e2 aa's ive had it going for 3 weeks now off and on use. As for being worth it, it definitely is.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

Well I just ordered one, so I guess I'll find out the answers to my questions!


----------



## MattK (May 11, 2007)

*Re: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME SSC P4 U-bin LED upgrade for AA MiniMag Maglites TLE-5EX*

The pre-order link for the TerraLUX TLE-6EXB Boost version for 2-3 C/D cell Mag's is UP!! 

$24.95 before coupon. Units will begin shipping Weds/Thursday. We're only getting like 1/5 of our total order then but the remainder land the following Monday do order soon or you're waiting another 4-5 days. 

Please don't ask me about actual output, runtimes etc - I didn't get a prototype this time and so I haven't seen 'em yet either. 

I KNOW they can handle 3-4.5V, I do not how how well they work on 2.4V. I've been told this unit on 3 cells is as bright as the other on 4 cells.

PRE-ORDER LINK






_Yes - that's a photoshop._


----------



## Canuckle (Jul 13, 2007)

*MiniStar2 EXTREME - 140 Lumen Luxeon LED Upgrade Kit for Maglite 2AA Flashlights ?*

Hi All,

How is this drop-in module different from the one discussed in this thread?

It's from TerraLux.
It's called a TLE-5EX.
And it claims a "140 lumens typical light output" (for "3-4 hour typical run time with 2AA cells").

But it's a K2 Luxeon, and not a Cree.

So what's the catch?
The SSC P4 doesn't seem to claim such a high output.

This is kinda confusing...two identically named upgrades, but with different LED's.


----------



## MattK (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: MiniStar2 EXTREME - 140 Lumen Luxeon LED Upgrade Kit for Maglite 2AA Flashlights*

The K2 version is the old version of the TLE-5EX and it's no nearly as bright as the SSC P4 version (never mind efficiency).

140L is not realisitic at all - for either version. 

See the name of the website you linked? They only sell Luxeon based products..


----------



## BUZ (Jul 15, 2007)

How does this compare to the 2aa maglite LED?


----------



## customh (Jul 15, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing... Now that I don't have the resources to make a decent tailcap, I have no reason to find out.


----------



## davidt (Jul 15, 2007)

The TLE-5EX is much brighter than the 2aa minimag led. The tle-5ex has a lot of spill and can't really be focused. I perfer the tle-5ex over the 2aa minimag led.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jul 16, 2007)

Got my Terralux 5EX SSC P4 in the mail just now and equipped it with a RAM Instrument clicky, perfect function / tactical / positive click, and quiet too. Note, greatly reduced water resistance results from the clicky, but it's extremely reliable and I don't plan to be diving any time soon. It compares pretty good to the Fenix L2D, the L2D is slightly throwier, but the Terralux 5EX w/ Maglite may have slightly more overall output.


----------



## customh (Jul 16, 2007)

L.E.D. said:


> Got my Terralux 5EX SSC P4 in the mail just now and equipped it with a RAM Instrument clicky, perfect function / tactical / positive click, and quiet too. Note, greatly reduced water resistance results from the clicky, but it's extremely reliable and I don't plan to be diving any time soon. It compares pretty good to the Fenix L2D, the L2D is slightly throwier, but the Terralux 5EX w/ Maglite may have slightly more overall output.


Yeah, the RAM is the same one as the Nite Ize and about all the water resistance it has now is to the rain. I wouldn't want to drop it in a puddle now. Have you done the washer mod to cool it off yet?


----------



## robo21 (Aug 25, 2007)

customh said:


> Yeah, the RAM is the same one as the Nite Ize and about all the water resistance it has now is to the rain. I wouldn't want to drop it in a puddle now. Have you done the washer mod to cool it off yet?


 
I'm doing the pre-purchase research for LED drop-ins for both the 3x D cell Maglites and the 2x AA cell Maglites. So you are saying there is a washer mod necessary to cool them down???


----------



## customh (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, TerraLUX isnt known for its great heatsinking. With the D size i would check out malkoff. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## voiceiptester (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: MiniStar2 EXTREME - 140 Lumen Luxeon LED Upgrade Kit for Maglite 2AA Flashlights*



MattK said:


> The K2 version is the old version of the TLE-5EX and it's no nearly as bright as the SSC P4 version (never mind efficiency).


 Was the old version labeled as TLE-5EX or TLE-5K2?


----------



## customh (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: MiniStar2 EXTREME - 140 Lumen Luxeon LED Upgrade Kit for Maglite 2AA Flashlights*

TLE-5K2.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi,

This thread makes reference to the SSC P4 U-bin TLE-5EX. According to the following two links it seems like the Ministar2 now comes with a CREE XRE-7090 LED fitted:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-5k2.html
(photo still shows the SSC P4 LED)

http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-5ex.html
(photo shows a CREE)

Does anybody have experiences with this replacement and how does it compare with the SSC P4 U-bin version? Is this a Q5 Bin?

Regards
Johan


----------



## TwoWheelNomad (Dec 6, 2007)

CampingLED said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread makes reference to the SSC P4 U-bin TLE-5EX. According to the following two links it seems like the Ministar2 now comes with a CREE XRE-7090 LED fitted:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I was wondering the same thing. I have one of the newer ones with the cree and I don't seem to have any of the heat issues on mine. Did a 20 minute test with a light meter and got consistent readings with not so new regular alkaline AA's. Maybe the problems were resolved with the Cree version. Or maybe somebody at Terralux reads these forums.


----------



## customh (Dec 6, 2007)

MattK? Know what the differences are? If newbie was still around.....


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2007)

From what I understand Cree has better in house QC, more rapid quality (bin) advances and better color so TerraLUX decided to make a switch. We have the new Cree version of course, but I need to take a new picture. 

I think they're P4's or Q2's btw - Q5's are still quite hard to get in quantity and demand a serious premium which would make the price of the TLE-5EX's go up like $10-15/ea by the time the new emitter wa installed.

TEASER: I'll have another TerraLUX new product announcement soon...something for the big lights.


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 7, 2007)

MattK said:


> From what I understand Cree has better in house QC, more rapid quality (bin) advances and better color so TerraLUX decided to make a switch. We have the new Cree version of course, but I need to take a new picture.
> 
> I think they're P4's or Q2's btw - Q5's are still quite hard to get in quantity and demand a serious premium which would make the price of the TLE-5EX's go up like $10-15/ea by the time the new emitter wa installed.
> 
> TEASER: I'll have another TerraLUX new product announcement soon...something for the big lights.



Hmm...well I would venture to guess that it will involve a CreeXRE emitter based off of what you just said. I would still like to see Terralux address the heatsinking issues with the "big lights" (Mags) so that they could maximize output...and I know there's plenty of argument there with runtime, usefullness of high outputs and maximum brightness. I also understand that Terralux's products are meant for a large target consumer base and that us flashaholics are more of a niche market...I get it. But I've always felt that there's room for 1 or 2 premium items in a large company's product line...and when you look at the success of guys like Malkoff Devices and Elektrolumens has had recently with their high performance Mag drop-ins that there is plenty of demand for them from this "niche" market. It would be great if Terralux would at least consider limit runs of some premium items in their product line...but from my standpoint it looks like that won't happen until pigs fly. Still, I'm always going to put in my 2 cents about it.

Flashlight On People! :rock:


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2007)

I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised - I just placed a call to them to see when I could announce and will do so ASAP.


----------



## carmatic (Dec 7, 2007)

hey guys
i used to own like, 2 'ministar extremes' before , and they are obviously different... my old one had a gummy dome , my new one had a hard dome... i dont know if its me getting used to these lights but the first one definitely felt brighter:mecry:

i forgot the exact code number of the lights, but the new one is definitely a TLE 5EX


----------



## mitchfried (Dec 7, 2007)

I also find the newer Cree version to be dimmer, with less flood. I don't know if the run time differs. The SSC mini update was one of my favorite lights to give as a gift because of the cool "mod" factor, the nice smooth white flood, and higher appearance of quality than most of the lights from China. It seems to me that the Cree doesn't quite work as well with the reflector as the SSC did.


----------



## carmatic (Dec 7, 2007)

:mecry:and the only reason i had a new version in the first place, was because i lost my old one! oh well , now that ive replaced it too with another torch i can see further in the dark again, but i'll always miss my original AA maglite with the gummy dome ministar extreme.... and oh, the expensive lithium primaries that i power it with, makes a HUGE difference over alkalines in them...one little quirk i didnt like about the old one was the LED actually sank below the reflector if you tried to adjust the focus to flood, so your basically illuminating the insides of the torch... but even at its sharpest focus it was quite floody already anyway, there were a few nights when i actually took a magnifying glass with me to get the light to throw much further, you'll get an image of the reflector seperated by a small ring gap from the led in the middle...the new LED is raised above the pcb quite abit and sticks fully into the reflector, but as i said, its dimmer....using lithiums in them still perk them up compared to using alkaline, but they still dont quite give the intensity that the old LEDs gave...

and oh one more tip, try not to touch the reflector too much, they are made of some kind of pretty temporary coating... if you touch them too much they rub off on your fingers, if youve got the wrong stuff on your hands they come off straight away and leave you with a nice transparent reflector...


----------



## hank (Dec 7, 2007)

I still have several old 4- and 5- and 6-D Mags sitting waiting, mostly because along with high prices, heat in long use has been a concern.

I'm not looking to make these big old lights into superbright torches, I can get those now in little pocket size lights. These are for emergencies, now, lights I can give to neighbors when the earthquake happens that will serve when all the little lights have gone dead and nobody can find more batteries.

They sit in the earthquake cache, have their alkalines thrown away every couple of years to avoid leaks, then will get used when the earthquake happens and have to be reliable for several days of prolonged use.

I'd welcome someone breaking down which of the replacement LED dropins for the old multi-D and -C [email protected] have which characteristics --- heat in prolonged use, battery life in prolonged use would be good to know.

And if this means a good price on outdated hardware, that'd be good too!


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2007)

mitchfried - We still have 5-6 SSC P4 5EX's in stock if you prefer that version.


----------



## mitchfried (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Matt...leave my wallet alone (LOL)!


----------



## TwoWheelNomad (Dec 10, 2007)

customh said:


> MattK? Know what the differences are? If newbie was still around.....


 
Thanks customh and MattK for the answers. Sorry for late reply, I been away for a few days. I am a newbie but I'm learning fast, CPF is the best place I've found so far for this kind of stuff. Thanks to all who contribute here. Your work is much appreciated!


----------



## MattK (Dec 10, 2007)

My pleasure TWN. 

I have permission to release some info about the new product and will be posting shortly.


----------



## carmatic (Dec 10, 2007)

MattK said:


> My pleasure TWN.
> 
> I have permission to release some info about the new product and will be posting shortly.


 
oooh new product....


----------



## MattK (Dec 11, 2007)

And the wait is over - see that wasn't so bad. 

Let the drooling begin!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=172428


----------



## Burgess (Mar 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the *current draw* of the TLE-5EX ?


At the tailcap. (removed, of course)


Kindly specify which batteries you are using, also.


Thank you.

_


----------



## linterno (Mar 3, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Can anyone tell me the *current draw* of the TLE-5EX ?
> 
> 
> At the tailcap. (removed, of course)
> ...


575 mA using Duracell Alkalines.
555 mA using tenergy 2600mAh NiMh.

Measured using my Fluke 179 DMM.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you, linterno. :thumbsup:


Oh, and Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:

_


----------



## Delghi (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone has an idea how it performs on a single alkaline AA?


----------



## MattK (Apr 5, 2008)

Probably very poorly - a single protected 14500 probably works quite well though I've not yet tested it.


----------



## Delghi (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the very fast reply!


----------



## bp044 (Apr 6, 2008)

MattK said:


> *[size=+2]I[/size]n partnership with TerraLUX I'm thrilled to announce that BatteryJunction.com is launching the new TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME aka TLE-5EX which utilizes a Seoul SemiConductor (SSC) P4 U bin emitter. The newest, brightest AA MiniMag drop-in made! *.
> 
> -Retains focusability of MiniMag AA
> -Works with Alkaline, NiMh and Lithium AA's
> ...



I own the 2AA minimag.I need a brighter light. Wouldnt buying a new 2AA light (Cree or Seoul)

manufactured in the orient be more cost efficient then this drop in ?


----------



## MattK (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe, maybe not. Most of the cheap ($15-30) SSC/Cree lights are junk. They have poor quality machining and poor switches and a distinct lack of available spare parts - never mind a warranty.

The Maglites have excellent switches, great machining and readily available spares. The Mag 'frame' is very well respected even here as evidenced by the hundreds of mods, customs, writeups, reviews and accessories available.

Also, there are a ton of accessories on the market for Maglites of all sizes and there something like 300MM MiniMags have been sold into the US market meaning the installed user base is tremendous.

We sell hundreds and hundreds of Mag LED dropins every month - from $6 Niteize items to $100 tri-emitter 600 lumen ones. This would suggest that there has been and continues to be a significant market interested in upgrading their Maglites.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 7, 2008)

to bp044 --


I totally LOVE the Mini-Maglite.

Have EDC'd one *every day *since 1984.



But, let's face it, the bulbs simply don't have it. :shakehead


This *wonderful* LED upgrade module quickly and effortlessly
transforms a Mini-Maglite into a great, powerful flashlight. :thumbsup:


Still the same quality, size, feel, ruggedness, etc. it had before.


Only now, it is LOTS and LOTS brighter ! 



For many of us, that's *just* what we've been looking for.



I'm *very impressed* with the performance of this upgrade.

:twothumbs



Hope this answered yer' question.


Edited to Add:
BTW, mine is a *Cree* emitter. It's *Great* ! :thumbsup:
End Edit
_


----------



## gunga (Apr 7, 2008)

bp044 said:


> I own the 2AA minimag.I need a brighter light. Wouldnt buying a new 2AA light (Cree or Seoul) manufactured in the orient be more cost efficient then this drop in ?


 
In a word, yes. If you really like the minimag form factor, then you will like this.

If you can take the $25 and get say a Fenix L2D, Olight T25 or such, you will be VERY happy. Other lights from Jetbeam or Lumapower would work well too.

If you try and get a $25ish light, say from DX, then good luck to you! It's hit or miss...

:sick2:


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 7, 2008)

Burgess said:


> to bp044 --
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and with UCL lens it's a *POW WOW!*


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 7, 2008)

It really is a nice upgrade. The tint of the new K2 emitter is great.
I agree with Matt K on why upgrades to Mag's still make sense. I'd rather an upgraded MM than any AA DX light.
How many MiniMag's have been made? 300MM? You mean 300,000,000?


----------



## Burgess (Apr 7, 2008)

Three Hundred Million ? ? ?


Why, that's one for *every person* in the U.S.A. !




Of course, *some of us* have purchased *more* than our fair share.



_


----------



## MattK (Apr 7, 2008)

Yup - I had the same reaction when I heard that number. Yes, I mean 300 MILLION.


----------



## hank (Apr 12, 2008)

This page
http://www.terraluxcorp.com/products/MiniStar2Extreme.php?PHPSESSID=27c30b3a8e8a11f2f0f77535c00e7cbc
says there's a red, and a green, model - but their links for resellers don't work.

Anyone know who has the red model for sale? Or is this not available yet?


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 12, 2008)

How is the brightness and beam pattern on the new TFFC TLE-5EX?


----------



## davedds (Apr 12, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> How is the brightness and beam pattern on the new TFFC TLE-5EX?


 
I'll tell you that since I just got into this flashaholic stage. My SF G2L (Stock P60L LED lamp) and my AA Mini Mag with the 5W TerraLUX dropin puts out almost as much light as the G2L, but just slightly dimmer about, 5% I would say!!! 

I'm am more impressed with the AA Mini Mag with this upgrade than the G2L with the stock P60L lamp in it. But with the Malkoff M60 in the G2L thats another story...

As for the beam pattern, if you use the reflector that the Terralux comes with, I find that you can set it up to have a beam pattern just like my G2L. You got to play with where you like it and then lock the head in place with teflon tape or something. Since the Mini Mag head can be turned very slightly and this will change your pattern. I find that if you try to make the pattern of "hotspot" as tight as you can then you are very close to the point where the "on/off" switch in the head gets activated and then turns the light off. If you go the other way to be away from the "on/off" switch in the head then your pattern would be very wide almost like a "flood" lamp which does me no good. So I jammed a few small peices of old credit cards between the "do not remove" disk and the mini mag body so that when I bring the head down to get a tight hotspot it does no push down onto the on/off swicth and activates it... 

Did I loose you???


----------



## bltkmt (Apr 18, 2008)

Is the Seoul version still available?


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Dave! I'm looking for a little more flood, so I won't have to worry about that, but how's that tint?


----------



## hank (Apr 18, 2008)

Question -- 

I have a couple of different MiniStar red emitters.

Looking straight down into the emitter (kids, don't do this with the light on)

One has a square emitter on a round base
One has a square emitter on a hexagonal base

The actual emitters look the same

Is this just a change in the mounting/base/pedestal, or is this a different emitter on top of that?

Is this the same LED with a different driver circuit?

And is this a difference that also describes the older white K2 versus the new?

Last question -- do these have any electronics/driver in them? What's the circuit doing if so?

pointer welcome, I've probably missed this information elsewhere already


----------



## davedds (Apr 18, 2008)

defloyd77 said:


> Thanks Dave! I'm looking for a little more flood, so I won't have to worry about that, but how's that tint?


 
To me it looks white. Put it next to an incan light and yes very white....

PS I got a UCL and I thinks its even better now... If I put the old plastic lens over the light source, its has a slight "yellow" tint in the plastic...

I second the idea of getting a UCL lens also, but becarefull and do not get a "borofloat" lens for this setup. The extra stress that a borofloat lens can handle will not be needed with a LED lamp. It was proven that the Mineral glass lets more light 99% through and the Borofloat glass lets less about 93% of the light through...

Another thing to try is to use Energizer E2 Lit batteries, for some reason they put out a wee bit more power I guess and it makes the terralux a bit more stronger...


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks again dave! I'm hoping to eventually get one of these, I'm just hoping for the typical TFFC warm beam.


----------



## MattK (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the TFFC version will be back in a few months.


----------



## nightfighter (Jul 23, 2008)

Has anyone tried modding one of these units with a more powerful LED emitter?

Would an SSC P7 make this any brighter or is the 2xAA voltage too low?


----------



## MattK (Jul 23, 2008)

Voltage too low, current too low, batteries internal resistance too high - 2 x AA's cannot drive a P7.


----------



## nightfighter (Jul 23, 2008)

This device is over a year old, so are there any new emitters that would be suitable as an upgrade?


----------



## MattK (Jul 23, 2008)

The product is already using a 'state of the art' emitter. TerraLUX ships current emitter bins - not usually the 'latest greatest' but usually one behind that.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 23, 2008)

These are WONDERFUL upgrades to the Mini-Maglite !


Try one, and you'll be amazed at your MM.


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## redburn_38 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Could someone please post some more beam shots like outside as I am wondering what the flood and spill are like on these. Also I have heard that these things get way too hot and a mod is required.....any feedback in reference to this firsthand would be great.*

*Thanks,*


----------

